# Red Bull Boilie



## spinnracer (6. März 2004)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit  Red Bull Boilies? Angeblich der Top Köder - nur superteuer oder brauchbar?


----------



## Jani Brandl (7. März 2004)

Gefischt hab ich sie noch nicht,aber in Ungarn sollen die super funzen.


----------



## Laksos (7. März 2004)

Bitte!? Red Bull? Was sollen das denn für Boilies sein, sind die tatsächlich mit R.B. als Zusatzstoff hergestellt? Dann könnte man diese ja auch selbst herstellen, wenn das auf Karpfen so gut funktionieren sollte!


----------



## Pilkman (7. März 2004)

Red Bull Boilies. Hab das letztens in einem Onlineshop gesehen und mußte spontan lachen. Was das nur wieder soll? :q  

Vor allem was heißt denn Red Bull? Die Grundmischung wird wahrscheinlich ein stinknormaler Mix auf Milchpulver- oder Birdfoodbasis sein. Und wahrscheinlich sind die Dinger recht süß und wurden Red Bull ähnlich geflavourt, sprich nach durchgedrehten Gummibärchen riechend. 

Ob das nun der Superbringer ist, sei mal dahingestellt. Wahrscheinlich ist eher der Name revolutionär...   :q ... halt mal was anderes...

Wie gesagt, das ist meine Meinung, die sich nicht auf praktische Erfahrungen stützt. Wenn einer die Dinger mal probiert hat, würde mich mal interessieren, wie der menschliche Geschmacks- bzw. Geruchstest ausfällt.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (7. März 2004)

Die Red Bull von Eurobaits fangen auch ihre Fische...sind aberauch nicht besser als der Rest.


----------



## Laksos (7. März 2004)

Wäre 'ne echte Alternative für die nächste lange Urlaubs-Autobahnfahrt, das schlabbert dann nicht immer so!  

(Sorry, konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen ...!  )


----------



## Pilkman (7. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Laksos _
> * (Sorry, konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen ...!  ) *



:q  :q - Ich finds teilweise auch lustig, wie menschliche Geschmacksempfindungen auf die der Karpfen übertragen werden. Ich persönlich würde direkt vor die Auswahl gestellt, wahrscheinlich eine etwas natürlichere Geschmacks- bzw. Flavourrichtung bevorzugen.

Obwohl von den meisten erfolgreichen Flavourlinien die Karpfen in ihren natürlichen Lebensräumen wohl noch nie das natürliche Pendant kennen und lieben lernen "durften". 
Oder welcher Karpfen hatte schon mal Erdbeeren probiert und die für gut befunden? Trotzdem ist die Zahl der Karpfen, die auf mit Erdbeerflavour versetzte Boilies gefangen wurden, sicher ungezählt.

Naja, schon alles eigenartig....   :q


----------



## spinnracer (7. März 2004)

Der letzte 32er wurde am See auf diese Boilies gefangen. Am Neckar wird damit auch gefangen. Sind sehr teuer!


----------



## Borgon (7. März 2004)

Ach nö,ich warte lieber bis der Flying Horse oder Blaue Sau-Boilie rauskommt.Fängt bestimmt noch besser...Oh man...


----------



## BadPoldi (8. März 2004)

Hi,

hab vor kurzen mit pink bull vodka die besten erfahrungen gemacht. ich denk einfach mal, einmal fängt süß ein anders mal fangen stinker. ist von fall zu fall verschieden. generell hab ich aber nix gegen die neuen modemurmeln. ob nu pink bull oder red bull oder wie auch immer. 

ich denk auch der karpfen frisst mal gern was anderes...

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Lenzibald (8. März 2004)

Servus. Ich habe voriges Jahr einige Kilo Boilies geschenkt bekommen zum Testen. Banane, Erdbeere, Muschel, Scopex-Nuß, Pfirsich und Vanillie, jeweils 1kilo Sack. Was soll ich sagen ich habe auf jede Sorte gefangen. Ich sage mir ein Karpfen ist ein Wasserschwein der frißt so ziemlich alles was ihm vors Maul kommt. Viel wichtiger ist das der Köder von ihm gefunden wird das heißt das man dort angelt wo der Karpfen vorbeikommt.


----------



## fischkopf (20. April 2004)

*AW: Red Bull Boilie*

kann Lenzibald nur Recht geben!


----------



## barsch_zocker (20. April 2004)

*AW: Red Bull Boilie*

Ich hätte dann gern Boilies die nach Cola-Weizen riechen (und schmecken)#g :q :q :q 

MFG barsch_zocker


----------



## Boilieroller (20. April 2004)

*AW: Red Bull Boilie*

Wie wärs ma mit Hasch Kugeln, dann sind die Karpfen high :g   

Vieleicht springen sie dann ausm Wasser weil sie den Ausblick genießen wollen

Wenn ich das erlebe dann geb ich fürs ganze Forum nen Bier aus #g 

Im Ernst: Ich blein lieber bei alt bewähtem


MfG BoilieRoller #:


----------



## Trout killer (20. April 2004)

*AW: Red Bull Boilie*



			
				Boilieroller schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wärs ma mit Hasch Kugeln, dann sind die Karpfen high :g
> 
> Vieleicht springen sie dann ausm Wasser weil sie den Ausblick genießen wollen
> 
> ...



Es gibt bereits hanf und hasch boilies :q und die sollen auch ganz gut fangen ich habe aber diese boilies noch nie probiert ich find die Mc Fish von pelzer Baits sehr gut

Gruß Trout killer


----------



## borusse40072 (16. August 2012)

*AW: Red Bull Boilie*

Also fangen tuen sie auf jeden fall.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (16. August 2012)

*AW: Red Bull Boilie*

"Gewonnen" hast du im dem Fall in dem du einen legalen Zusatz findest der bei Karpfen wesentlich stärker wirkt als THC beim Menschen. 
(wenn ich an die Fressanfälle in meiner Jugend denke die nach dem Genuss gewisser Dinge regelmässig bekommen habe - wow)


----------



## 2Fast2Real (16. August 2012)

*AW: Red Bull Boilie*



barsch_zocker schrieb:


> Ich hätte dann gern Boilies die nach Cola-Weizen riechen (und schmecken)#g :q :q :q
> 
> MFG barsch_zocker



Hi

Intressanter Ansatz und ich bin mir sicher das man damit Karpfen fangen kann wenn man damit 2-3 Tage füttert.

Nicht gleich ins lächerliche ziehen mit den Geschmacksrichtungen, irgend wann hatte auch mal jemand Vogelfutter in Boilies gepackt, wurde belächelt und heute fischt fast jeder damit.

Ich für meinen Teil bin da recht offen für alles.

Gruß
2Fast2Real


----------



## rainerle (16. August 2012)

*AW: Red Bull Boilie*

....seit Ihr nekrophil?!


----------



## 2Fast2Real (16. August 2012)

*AW: Red Bull Boilie*



rainerle schrieb:


> ....seit Ihr nekrophil?!




???;+???
Wie meinst du das? Bzw. wie kommst du da drauf?
???;+???

Keiner hat glaub isch was von aktivitäten mit toten geschrieben, oder hab ich was überlesen? Du bist dir im klaren was nekrophil bedeutet - oder? LOL


----------



## rainerle (16. August 2012)

*AW: Red Bull Boilie*

primär meine ich damit den Borussen und sekundär alle anderen - der Tröd ist seit 2004 TOT  - 8 Jahre!!!!

Eben weil ich weiß was nekrophil bedeutet - wer einen Boilie-Tröd nach 8 Jahren nötigt dem unterstelle ich einfach mal so, dass er nekrophile Neigungen hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2012)

*AW: Red Bull Boilie*

Wohl wegen dem "Geburtsdatum" von dem Thread hier..
;-)))))


----------



## John Carp(enter) (16. August 2012)

*AW: Red Bull Boilie*

macht doch nix oder ^^

einerseits wird immer rumgeschrien benutzt die suchfunktion es gibt schon den und den Thread dazu. nun machts einer ists auch nix :q

hatte letztens auch nen thread wieder nach oben gepusht, der gefühlte 100 Jahre alt war, weils einfach genau das thema war um das es mir ging. War wegen nem selbstgebauten Rutenständer  Also warum neuen aufmachen ;-)

trotzdem isses nekro irgendwas ;+


----------



## NR.9 (16. August 2012)

*AW: Red Bull Boilie*

|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:

In diesen Forum gibt es Millionen Threads und wenn man was zu dem Thema Red Bull Boilies zusagen hat dann doch lieber hier als Neu - egal wie alt ... Und wenn man nun darin einwenig abschweift was andere ungewöhnliche Geschmacksrichtungen angeht dann macht das auch nix, daraus wurde ja eine sehr intressante lustige Konservation - aber Nekrophil war im ersten Moment für mich voll abtörn weil ich es auch nicht einordnen konnte (nicht auf Datum geachtet bei Seite 1) aber Nun ist es auch wieder lustig - apropo - wie wäre es den mal mit dem Flavour "Verwesung" !!!


----------



## John Carp(enter) (16. August 2012)

*AW: Red Bull Boilie*



NR.9 schrieb:


> apropo - wie wäre es den mal mit dem Flavour "Verwesung" !!!



vielleicht als Weltneuheit im Bereich Wallerfischen. Das 15 cm Riesenboilie, für die Allesfresser


----------



## NR.9 (16. August 2012)

*AW: Red Bull Boilie*

Ich mache mir grade Gedanken wie ich aus überfahrene Tiere(Hase,Fuchs,Igel) Mehl bzw. Flavour machen kann ???


Den Namen habe ich schon für den Boilie :

               - B248oilie -


----------



## teilzeitgott (16. August 2012)

*AW: Red Bull Boilie*

red bull boilies ?
seit ihr völlig verrückt?
damit die karpfen noch kraftvoller im drill werden ?
hatte neulich nen 42 pfund schuppi der mir schon echt alles abverlangt hat, was soll denn das erst mit red bull werden ??? 
ne ne, dann lieber baldrian in die boilies, und der drill wird ganz geschmeidig #h


----------



## John Carp(enter) (16. August 2012)

*AW: Red Bull Boilie*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> red bull boilies ?
> seit ihr völlig verrückt?
> damit die karpfen noch kraftvoller im drill werden ?
> hatte neulich nen 42 pfund schuppi der mir schon echt alles abverlangt hat, was soll denn das erst mit red bull werden ???
> ne ne, dann lieber baldrian in die boilies, und der drill wird ganz geschmeidig #h




Hab ich ja auch direkt Kopfkino :q

Run kommt, man rennt zur Rute, hebt sie an, kurzer Drill und dann ist der Karpfen eingepennt, wie geil *wegschmeiß*


----------



## Dorschbremse (16. August 2012)

*AW: Red Bull Boilie*

Dann mischt doch einfach Surströmming unter den Teig- dann habt ihr das Schweizer Taschenmesser unter den Boilies:

-Die Ehefrau schickt Euch sofort zum angeln, sch..egal- auch nach Norwegen, hauptsache das stinkende Zeug kommt aus dem Haus...

-Die Karpfen werdens lieben... die Modderviecher!

-Passanten, P.TA- Leute usw. werden einen weiten Bogen um Dich machen- Genau so wie Gewässerwarte, Entenpolizei, Goldzahnkormorane...


----------



## teilzeitgott (16. August 2012)

*AW: Red Bull Boilie*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Dann mischt doch einfach Surströmming unter den Teig- dann habt ihr das Schweizer Taschenmesser unter den Boilies:
> 
> -Die Ehefrau schickt Euch sofort zum angeln, sch..egal- auch nach Norwegen, hauptsache das stinkende Zeug kommt aus dem Haus...
> 
> ...



nicht schlecht die idee, werde ich mal antesten, 2-3 dosen davon werde ich mal offen vor die haustür stellen, keine gez, kirchenfredis mehr und ne absolut geile waffe gegen schwiegermütter ^^


----------



## Dorschbremse (16. August 2012)

*AW: Red Bull Boilie*

Hat aber nicht nur Vorteile bei derartigem Gebrauch:

1. Den AXE- Effekt wirste auch bei Verwendung eines Jahresvorrates nie kennenlernen


2. Du wirst ein MOF - noch nicht mal der Pizzaservice traut sich zu Dir.

3. Du hast jeden zweiten Tag die Kripo im Haus (mit Gasmaske) die mit Leichenspürhunden und Sonden nach dem Massengrab in Deinem Haus suchen.


----------



## froxter (16. August 2012)

*AW: Red Bull Boilie*

Würde aber gerade gut passen - eben heute (3. Donnerstag im August) hat die neue Surströmming-Saison begonnen....


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (17. August 2012)

*AW: Red Bull Boilie*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> red bull boilies ?
> seit ihr völlig verrückt?
> damit die karpfen noch kraftvoller im drill werden ?
> hatte neulich nen 42 pfund schuppi der mir schon echt alles abverlangt hat, _*was soll denn das erst mit red bull werden *_??? ....



Red Bull verleiht doch Flüüüügel - da brauchste dann nimmer auf Muschelbänke und sonstige Hindernisse achten , eher auf Baumkronen und Hochspannungsmasten.


----------



## teilzeitgott (17. August 2012)

*AW: Red Bull Boilie*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> Red Bull verleiht doch Flüüüügel - da brauchste dann nimmer auf Muschelbänke und sonstige Hindernisse achten , eher auf Baumkronen und Hochspannungsmasten.




noch ein grund mehr keine red bull boilies zu fischen, wenn ich wieder sage ich habe im baum 3 schöne karpfen gefangen steckt meine alte mich noch in die klapse, und dann ist nichts mehr mit angeln ^^


----------

